# free choice baking soda



## spearsfarmsi (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm thinking about giving my 2 goats free choice baking soda. I get it from work in a 50lb bag and it is grade one food quality. Should I just put some in a bowl or put a few pounds in a creep feeder? My goats are around 4 months old and eat alfalfa hay AMD pellet grain.

Kingston Pygmies


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

free choice baking soda is always a good idea from what Ive heard. It helps buffer the rumen and can prevent acidosis.


----------



## spearsfarmsi (Jan 6, 2013)

I built some PVC creep feeders should I use them or just put some out In a bowl?

Kingston Pygmies


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

any container is fine as long as 1) it stays dry and 2) it prevents fecal contamination (ie. pooping into it). I put loose mineral in a PVC tube that has a 45 degree bottom. I think baking soda would do fine in there, though you might get some clumping and need to break it up every now and then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't put out free choice baking soda. If they eat too much of it, it can leach out minerals. Plus you really want them eating the minerals.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have always offered free choice baking soda, free choice minerals and in the last few years free choice kelp. 
I think it would be better in a feeder or mounted bowl so as not to get poopy.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I have baking soda out free choice for my Boers...but >> I keep a watch on it.... They hardly ever touch it here...if i did notice them just eating it outtve bore-dom id take it away..and id also look at what they ate that day...(Id rather "Have it and not need it , than NEED IT AND NOT HAVE IT"....)
I do AGREE with Karen though..>> thats why i keep a close eye on it!!


----------



## spearsfarmsi (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll only put out a little bit at a time. They have a mineral block but I'm looking to creep feed them minerals starting this weekend. What's the best mineral I can get from tractor supply for pygmies?

Kingston Pygmies


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Manna Pro® Goat Mineral

I got a two compartment mineral feeder from Tractor Supply also and put loose goat minerals on one side and baking soda on the other. The girls eat it if and when they need it.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

AlecBGreen said:


> any container is fine as long as 1) it stays dry and 2) it prevents fecal contamination (ie. pooping into it). I put loose mineral in a PVC tube that has a 45 degree bottom. I think baking soda would do fine in there, though you might get some clumping and need to break it up every now and then.


That's awesome! What's the diameter of the pipe?
Would converting the 45° to a 90° alleviate the clumping problem?

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have those feeders all over my barn. Full of baking Soda, Mineral, and Kelp. I made mine that tall at first then I realized I did not need them more then about 6". 

I have the feeders that I made 3" around and 4". 

I do keep the baking soda out at ALL times. They will only eat it if they need it. I have never had a goat just eat it, like they do the mineral. It is worth keeping out because you just never know when they will need it.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a bin that I mix together a daily dose of baking soda and goat mineral. My two girls are good about not getting too much, and I only put a cup in at a time, mixed with the mineral.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont because then it may not work as good when they do need it. I feel only give tehm what they need when they need it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I used the same pvc mineral feeders, left them in pens for over 6 mos and they'd hardly touch them! ARG I was so tickled by being able to have such an inexpensive feeder. I changed to the little bucket type with two sides and they now use it when they need it.
I use a loose mineral by payback/chs feeds because it's low in salt but high in copper and selenium since we are so selen. def. and it has the 2:1 calcium/phos range.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

i would not suggest putting the baking soda in with the mineral.

If they need the mineral, they might not eat it becasue of the baking soda and visa versa. When they need the baking soda they will eat it. 

@clearwtrbeach, did they eat the same mineral in another feeder? I have had som many different minerals that they will NOT eat. I find my goats, love to eat out of them. I have them several different heights.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I don't put out free choice baking soda. If they eat too much of it, it can leach out minerals. Plus you really want them eating the minerals.


I recently took away free choice baking soda from mine...they were eating more baking soda than minerals.
Now I just give baking soda to them ocassionally.


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't get my two goats to touch minerals. The only kind I could find was at TS and they are by Manna so should be good. They are for goats. I have a separate feeder for the minerals and change them out every few days due to damp weather. Today I took just s pinch and sprinkled on their feed and they didn't eat the feed. Cranky girls guess they don't need the minerals!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never liked Manna-Pro. There are much better minerals out there.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I've never liked Manna-Pro. There are much better minerals out there.


What brands do you suggest? Or do you make your own? If I was knowledgeable enough I would love to make my own ...


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I would also like suggestions and where to buy them. TS is about my only option and that's all they carry. I could order I suppose.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

@clearwtrbeach, did they eat the same mineral in another feeder? I have had som many different minerals that they will NOT eat. I find my goats, love to eat out of them. I have them several different heights.[/QUOTE]
Yep it was the same mineral, go figure. Guess it's kind of like a twin kids preferring their own side of the udder.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Manna-Pro always seemed to not have enough copper. My girls always had fish tails even with bolusing. The Sweet-lix meatmaker is really good and the Right Now Onyx. Golden Blend. Purina Wind and Rain. 
I have one feeder with Nutra-lux which is made locally here , and another with Antler-max deer mineral. They do use both.


----------

